# VCarve Pro Patch 9.508



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I noticed this morning when I started VCarve 9.5 there was a notice in the top right corner there is an update available 9.508. I clicked on the message and downloaded the update. The first time it failed to install properly. Tried again and it installed correctly. 

Now when I click on the shortcut it states "the file has been moved or no longer available". The only .exe file in the folder now is the Patch file.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

9.508 update also available for Aspire. These incremental updates don't usually hang around. They overwrite some files of your original 9.5 install and that's all the evidence they leave. If you have machines with a licensed copy that isn't on the web you can download (on a connected PC) the complete updated install file from your portal then carry it to the other machine to run.

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I just downloaded my update and it went well and a new icon is on my desktop


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

MoHawk said:


> I noticed this morning when I started VCarve 9.5 there was a notice in the top right corner there is an update available 9.508. I clicked on the message and downloaded the update. The first time it failed to install properly. Tried again and it installed correctly.
> 
> Now when I click on the shortcut it states "the file has been moved or no longer available". The only .exe file in the folder now is the Patch file.


Did you download and run the patch or just download the patch? Normally the patch is downloaded to a temporary folder then run from there.

As 4D says you can log into your customer portal and download the Installer file. This is not a patch file, it is the complete install and after downloading and run it will replace the V9.507 files with the V9.08 files and can be used on your other computers. This is what I normally do when I see that there is a new version.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Evidently there was a glitch in the system yesterday when I attempted the update. Last evening, I removed 9.507, reinstalled it and then performed the update. Update was successful and VCarve shows version 9.508 now.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I had no problem updating my personal copy of Aspire to 9.508 this morning, but updating my college license at work sure cause me some fits. I kept getting a "can't delete" error and update failure until I turned off my anti-virus software. Apparently there was something going on in the update that my antivirus software didn't like. 

4D


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

4DThinker said:


> I had no problem updating my personal copy of Aspire to 9.508 this morning, but updating my college license at work sure cause me some fits. I kept getting a "can't delete" error and update failure until I turned off my anti-virus software. Apparently there was something going on in the update that my antivirus software didn't like.
> 
> 4D


I believe antivirus software was my problems also. Seems like Norton causes a lot of problems!


----------

